# DFAC/BNBF British Bikini & Men’s Athletic Open



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

Location: Event City Manchester

Show times: Bikini 24th Oct, Mens Athletic 25th Oct

Rounds 1&2 -12 noon, round 3 and awards - 3.30pm on appropriate day!

Natural Competition: All competitors must meet the eligibility criteria listed in the DFAC Drug Testing Guidelines in order to participate. Competitors should review these procedures and the list of banned substances prior to registering for this event.

BNBF Membership: BNBF Membership is required 2 weeks in advance (application form attached)

Entry Fee: £40 (includes a day pass for entry to the Fight Festival Event on day of contest) Extra all day tickets for family and friends should be purchased with entry @£20!

Entry Deadline: Entries close 10th Oct, late entry until Monday 17th Oct 2015 (see form) .

Awards: Minimum Top 3 will receive trophy and prizes

Providing over 30 athletes in each category the winner will receive a trip to Miami for the DFAC World finals. If over 15 in each category a DFAC pro card can be applied for!

Drug Testing: Urine testing for the winners. Testing is done at the cost of the BNBF but any further testing if required will be done at the expense of the athlete!

Check-In 10am on day of event

Routines: All competitors will perform their individual T walks to house music provided by-BNBF! The BNBF/DFAC will use music speed of approx. 160bpm

Payment: Cheque send to 40 South William Street, Perth PH2 8LS Payable to BNBF Contacts: Guy Addison on [email protected]

Entries:

https://word.office.live.com/wv/WordView.aspx?FBsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fattachments%2Ffile_preview.php%3Fid%3D391737041032499%26time%3D1443795760%26metadata&access_token=691307681%3AAVJfzYjMsTTyO8C5tq3A67XDTb_IhJtsD8ACEBWDsv_FIw&title=bikini-athletic+entry.doc


----------

